# Does she look too thin?



## kat12510 (Dec 18, 2016)

Ava is 17 weeks old, 27lbs currently. Everywhere I take her people comment on how thin she is. I personally think she's a little on the thin side too. She has a voracious appetite, she'd eat until she throws up if she could. I feed her Fromm LBP and she gets about 2.5-3 cups per day. I noticed if I feed her more she gets mushy stools so I try not to, even though she's constantly hanging out by the closet where her food is kept as if she's still hungry. I know it's best to keep them lean but is she too lean? I've had her tested for parasites and she's been dewormed which was all clear. Is that kind of light weight for a female 4mo old? Pics of her below. Excuse their quality it's almost impossible to get her not moving!


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

Looks OK to me. Maybe folks are used to seeing America's overweight dogs.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

How often are you feeding her?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Looks fine to me too. 

There are periods when puppies go through growth spurts, and they may get a bit lanky. You can feed a bit more when you notice your pup getting ribby, but keep a close eye on her condition and cut back to normal portions when she starts filling out again. 

Some dogs are very food driven and always act like they are starving - don't let those puppy pleading eyes fool you, LOL!


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

She looks about right. Most American pets are grossly overweight. Keeps the vets and dog food companies in business


----------



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm not by any means an expert on Shepherds but I don't think puppies should be this skinny. By that I don't mean fat/chunky but they are growing so fast and with their energy levels I would increase the food a bit. In the first and (I think) 3rd picture you can really see her hip bones and as much as we should see defined waist and maybe a rib or 2 showing I think the hip bones should be less visible. Just my opinion.


----------



## Misha111 (Oct 31, 2016)

My girl looked the same as yours. She is now 9 months old and still only 48lbs. So she isn't going to be the largest GSD. My vet isn't the least bit worried. She says that you should be able to feel the spine and ribs but not see them. And that they should have a nice tucked in waist. (Wish I still had one of those :smile2 

Also my girl treats every meal as though as it's the first time she has been fed in 6 months and after she has been fed, she's on the look out for more. I have a very clean kitchen floor, thanks to her, she hates to leave a crumb behind!!


----------



## kat12510 (Dec 18, 2016)

3x a day. She gets a full size breakfast at 7am, full size dinner around 5pm and a "snack" around 10-11pm.


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

I agree she looks fine  I'd rather have a growing puppy on the lean side than the heavy side for their joint health anyway. But also my boy would always look a bit scrawny during growth spurts, even when I really increased his food. IMO that is normal, most puppies I've met have gone through those stages.


----------



## girardid (Aug 13, 2015)

Looks great to me! Remember gsd are working dogs and should have very athletic bodies. Join the fb group https://www.facebook.com/groups/HealthyThinDogs/ 
Lots of amazing in shape dogs there and good information


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

kat12510 said:


> 3x a day. She gets a full size breakfast at 7am, full size dinner around 5pm and a "snack" around 10-11pm.


I always fed mine three meals a day until six months when I cut back to two times. 

Puppies need nutrition to grow properly and for healthy joints and fat is very important to health and recovery if your puppy gets sick. It serves as a reserve for the body to draw on.

I would not be concerned with measuring food out. If your puppy seems to be hungry increase how much you feed her at meal times. A puppy should not be hungry all the time.

As for the study done equating weight to poor joint health, take a good look at it, it was loaded with flaws. There might even be a thread on here discussing the many flaws.


----------



## kat12510 (Dec 18, 2016)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> kat12510 said:
> 
> 
> > 3x a day. She gets a full size breakfast at 7am, full size dinner around 5pm and a "snack" around 10-11pm.
> ...


Yes but she gets diarrhea if I overfeed her, so here is where I am stuck. I was considering feeding a higher calorie food.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Even increasing each meal by 1/4 cup can add a good bit of calories depending on the food you're feeding. To me your pup looks okay, kinda like when mine was going through a growing spurt. However, I upped food intake when mine looked like yours a little bit. I don't mind a couple of ribs showing, but I don't like all the ribs showing or the hipbone being too pronounced.


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

She is lean but does not look unhealthy. My working line female was like this when she was young. They work off every bit they take in. She is now in very good condition, still lean but has a better muscle build. I think she will grow into herself. Watch and adjust food as needed to keep her healthy but a little lean is healthier than being too heavy. You are feeding a good food and the amount seems to be within normal limits so I think she is getting the necessary nutrition. Some dogs are naturally lean so she may always be built that way.


----------

